
VR Gait Protocol Induces Partial Neurological Recovery in Paraplegics (2016) - thomyorkie
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep30383
======
M_Grey
In terms of having realistic hope for your future, there has never been a
better time to suffer from severe spinal trauma. It still feels odd to say
that though.

~~~
aisofteng
That's because you chose an unnecessarily negative perspective from which to
say it. A better phrasing might be, "treatments for severe spinal trauma have
reached new effectiveness."

~~~
M_Grey
You're not wrong. I can only say that the negative perspective comes from a
lifelong dread of devastating spinal injury.

